# US Embassy Warning



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] 
Today at 12:37 PM
Seal with white background
United States Embassy Manila, Philippines
Security Message for U.S. Citizens: Possible Check Points in Metro Manila
May 28, 2017

THE EMBASSY OF THE UNITED STATES IS TRANSMITTING THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION THROUGH THE EMBASSY WARDEN SYSTEM AS A PUBLIC SERVICE TO U.S. CITIZENS IN THE PHILIPPINES. PLEASE DISSEMINATE THIS MESSAGE TO ALL U.S. CITIZENS IN YOUR ORGANIZATION OR NEIGHBORHOOD. 

The U.S. Embassy has received information that the Philippine government has placed the Philippine National Police (PNP) on full alert throughout metropolitan Manila. A unit of the Armed Forces of the Philippines (AFP) has been deployed to Quezon city to assist the PNP with security operations. The AFP will assist in implementing random checkpoints, security patrols, and police visibility operations. The PNP advises that this is a pre-cautionary measure in light of the declaration of Martial law in Mindanao and not related to any specified terror threat information directed towards metro-Manila.

The U.S. Embassy wishes to remind U.S. citizens of the most recent Worldwide Caution, dated March 6, 2017, which indicates there is an ongoing threat of terrorist actions and violence against U.S. citizens and interests abroad, including the Philippines. Extremists have targeted sporting events, theaters, markets, mass transportation systems–including airlines, and other public venues where large crowds gather. Crowded nightclubs, shopping malls, buses and popular restaurants have also been targets. U.S. citizens should be mindful of the importance of taking preventative measures to ensure their safety and security while traveling and residing in the Philippines‎.


----------

